# Eyeball tool



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe someone was looking for this... lol

eyeball tool


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummmmm...that is...just...ODD.
I think people who collect lifelike baby dolls are a bit..ummm....ODD.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> Ummmmm...that is...just...ODD.
> I think people who collect lifelike baby dolls are a bit..ummm....ODD.


And creepy too.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

The real question is... where can I find one of those baby heads with no eyes?!?!?! 

Seriously, staring into the void like that... I think it wants my soul...


----------

